# finally a (sort of) laymans interpretation of a qEEG



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Hi people, I found a really interesting video! Finally a (sort of) laymans interpretation of a qEEG.

This should be watched by anyone remotely interested in trying TMS, neurofeedback or medication.

http://hppdonline.com/index.php?/topic/5088-qeeg/






I have had two qEEG's in 2010 and thanks to this video there now is more understanding regarding the results.

Posted earlier in Elliott's rTMS topic: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/51962-elliotts-tms-journal/page-6

Maybe it is possible to make a central qEEG interpretation or comparison topic?

Where should I upload my results?

I also have some guy's qEEG results in my mail.

There is thy who recently had a qEEG

et cetera


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Point taken and ranting is accepted Elliott. I have not forgotten what you went through...

Just trying to inform people, not give false hope.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

Elliott, are you saying that your qEEG results showed brain overactivity in areas that are contradictory to the results from fMRI/PET studies on DP patients?


----------



## luctor et emergo (May 22, 2015)

Thy, you are not some guy!

The results I'm refering to are from another (hppd) forum.

How would one undergo an fMRI / PET from their doctor? Hmm...


----------

